# Flowering kovachii!



## Shiva (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm wondering how many forum members have been successful in flowering Phrag kovachii.

In his recent conference in Montréal, I heard Jason Fischer say that O.L. had managed to flower only one kovachii, which at the time of his conference was in spike again. He also said that the success rate appeared to be similar with other growing firms. According to Jason, the buds of kovachii have a tendancy to blast.

So what's your experience with kovachii?


----------



## lienluu (Jan 14, 2011)

I've had three kovachiis develop a spike sheath but never develop beyond that. In fact i have one now that's had a spike sheath for over a year.

Any one know what the magic is for getting them to actually flower?


----------



## Ernie (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's the part where someone says it needs a New York vacation.


----------



## nikv (Jan 14, 2011)

^ ^
Gee, I wonder who that could be? :wink:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Here's the part where someone says it needs a New York vacation.



N.G. He's in NY!!! 
I only know of 5-6 people who have flowered kovachii outside of Central America!!!!! 
Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2011)

Is Glen Decker pretty regular with his?


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 14, 2011)

We just rebloomed our kovachii 'Tesoro Morado' and have 3 others in spike at the moment!

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanx for the photos Rob! oke: 



Rick said:


> Is Glen Decker pretty regular with his?



I can ask him if he's at judging saturday.


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 14, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Thanx for the photos Rob! oke:



You are welcome! oke:

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## gonewild (Jan 14, 2011)

Drorchid said:


> We just rebloomed our kovachii 'Tupac Amaru' and have 3 others in spike at the moment!
> 
> Robert



Robert, 
Did your 'Tupac Amaru' bloom on it's first attempt or did it abort a spike and then bloom on the next growth?


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 14, 2011)

gonewild said:


> Robert,
> Did your 'Tupac Amaru' bloom on it's first attempt or did it abort a spike and then bloom on the next growth?



Oeps, I meant to say kovachii 'Tesoro Morado', but anyway, It bloomed on its first attempt, and then again on its next growth.

Here is the first blooming:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15485

and the second blooming:












Robert


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 14, 2011)

What a beauty! It will be very interesting to see the results of the crosses with other quality phrags. But how long will the flower stay like this if not pollinated?


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 14, 2011)

Shiva said:


> What a beauty! It will be very interesting to see the results of the crosses with other quality phrags. But how long will the flower stay like this if not pollinated?



for some reason this kovachii self-pollinates (already after 3 days after it opens), but even though it pollinates it self, the flower will stay on the plant for almost 4 weeks!

Robert


----------



## Shiva (Jan 14, 2011)

Fabulous! And by the way, great pics Robert.


----------



## Hera (Jan 14, 2011)

Beautiful round petals and great color. THanks.


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 14, 2011)

Beautiful specimen! :drool:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 14, 2011)

Amazing bloom!! The wide petals are great.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 14, 2011)

yeap it's a beauty!


----------



## gonewild (Jan 14, 2011)

Drorchid said:


> Oeps, I meant to say kovachii 'Tesoro Morado', but anyway, It bloomed on its first attempt, and then again on its next growth.
> Robert



When the spikes form that don't blast do they sit in sheath for a long period of time or do the spikes form quickly?
From the time you see the sheath formed, how long until the spike actually starts to grow?


----------



## John M (Jan 14, 2011)

Awesome photos, Robert. Thanks!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2011)

I knew you could do it! 
Fuscia Mickey Mouse!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 14, 2011)

^^^ Totally!

How gorgeous! :drool:


----------



## valenzino (Jan 15, 2011)

One of My seedlings from Dijon WOC produced short spike but after aborted bloom.Now new growth flowering size.1 is in sheath and others hope will flower this year....hope...


----------



## Kevin (Jan 15, 2011)

Robert - congratulations and awesome pic!! How can anyone not like this species?

I'm sure you've posted this before, but if not, could you tell us your method for photographing orchids? You can e-mail me and we can talk instead of hijacking this thread. I'm into photography, and your photos are stunning and would like to learn your tips and tricks (if they aren't secret)!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm thinking now that with so few kovachiis flowering, it follows that nearly all actual flowering hybrids come from these few kovachiis. In other words, what we have is a very small sample of possibilities for kovachii as a parent. And since the pollen of these first kovachii flowers was used to make hybrids with what was available then, we may have developped a bias about kovachii hybrids in general. Maybe our (understandable) impatience is colouring our judgement.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2011)

Interesting observation!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 15, 2011)

Robert, what is the leaf span on your plant? I'm curious as to how large kovachii plants need to be to be blooming size. Beautiful photos by the way.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2011)

BTW, that looks to be blooming on a small plant. All the other BS plants I've seen have been 5-6 growths w/ thick, wide leaves.


----------



## John M (Jan 16, 2011)

It's happening again. Now, I can't get page #3 to open. Anybody else having problems like this?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 16, 2011)

I just tried pages 2 and 3, and they both opened for me (though I have safari on mac tiger and if pictures are too big they will fail to finish loading... so I actually have to use Camino if I want to look at some of my own large pictures)


----------



## John M (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Charles. I didn't have trouble with Robert's photos opening at the beginning of this thead; but, I've had troubles recently with other photos. I finally rebotted my computer and got page #3 to open. It's just text. I don't understand why there would be any problem; but, I've had some problems with some web pages lately. In fact, I can't even get the besseae photo on my own webpage to load, now!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 16, 2011)

maybe you had some flash or activex bug get at your computer through a web page and it's interfering with things? wouldn't seem as likely if it was just the forum page... every once in a while someone will hack some of the picture pages on our orchid club website and insert some funky code that messes with my being able to administer pages properly


----------



## John M (Jan 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, I have no idea what you're talking about. So, I can't even begin to figure out what to do to fix the problem. My computer is due for a check-up soon. I hope if the issue is in my computer, it'll get fixed then.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 16, 2011)

no problem. some web pages have little 'applets' that make web pages 'do things', like animations and actions. web browsers are always being targeted to see if they allow attacks on computers through web pages. so, not a virus or trojan horse, but allow things to happen on your computer if the program isn't secure enough. safari does some things when you are loading a page, so that it loads 'faster', which is their whole thing (being fastest). but that sometimes can cause security issues, or not let my pictures finish loading before the program 'gives up' and leaves the rest of the image a nice shade of grey


----------

